# Splenic flexure



## mg65 (Apr 18, 2013)

My surgeon has been reporting a 44139(release of splenic flexure) with his 50546(lap nephrectomy).
The 44139 specifically says it is an add-on code.  My Dr. says he needs to do it to do the 50546.
Can I code it this way?  The book is specific about the add on code part.  
Anyone...?


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 21, 2013)

According to the description of the procedure mobilization of the colon is included. Therefore you would not be able to bill separately for the splenic flexure.


----------



## mg65 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Where*

Where in the description of a 50546 does it refer to the splenic flexer?
Thank you.


----------

